

3 Reasons Why There is Hope for Windows Tablets - StevenHodson
http://www.winextra.com/archives/3-reasons-why-there-is-hope-for-windows-tablets/

======
allenbrunson
no. there is _no_ hope for windows tablets.

whenever a new category of device emerges -- phones, game consoles, tablets,
whatever -- microsoft's default response is "hey, let's put windows on it."
windows is designed for interaction via large screens, keyboards, and mice. it
does not work in any other milieu. witness decades of failed windows-on-tablet
devices.

the only time this ever worked for microsoft was game consoles (xbox is
finally a success), but even they seem to finally realize that this one case
was a fluke, and not a good overall strategy. the evidence is that ms phone 7
is their first product in years that isn't just "slap windows on the new hot
thing."

the fact that the author is not a big ipad user makes him the exception, not
the rule. sales figures tell the obvious story there.

